# RCA Home Phones



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RCA announced three new advanced phone products for the home today. All feature DECT 6.0 technology to maintain clear wireless between base and handset.

The GE Skype phone works both as a Skype VOIP phone as well as a standards landline phone without the computer to connect to the network. And callers can be conferenced together, with up to four VOIP calls being linked together with one landline call.

The GE Infolink phone puts informtion content into the home phone, again without needing a computer. The 1.5 inch screen give the user access to weather, news, traffic, sports, and other information. The phone also supports RSS feeds.

The GE Cell fusion phone allows the whole family access to the cellular network from the home cordless phone. By connecting the wireles to any bluetooth enabled cell phone, up to eight handsets, anywhere in the home can use those free nights and weekend minutes. The cell fusion also supports a landline connection as well.

For more information, check at http://www.ge.com/phones

Cheers,
Tom


----------

